# BRAWL (video game photo project)



## Felicia Mertallis (Oct 29, 2009)

so this isn't really furry related but seeing as starfox and sonic are involved i thought it would be a hit.

so this awesome photographer named greg de stefano did an awesome photo shoot of what the characters from super smash brothers would look like in real life.
its two parts cosplay, and one part surrealism.

take a look, its pretty awesome:

http://gregdestefano.com/brawl/


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 30, 2009)

I like Samus. Very hot.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 30, 2009)

Well.









Donkey Kong.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 30, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I like Samus. Very hot.


This.... I HOPE THAT JUMPSUIT IS TEMPORARY ;D


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 30, 2009)

those are great^^
i like wario, he looks just as mad and evil and simply flat out WRONG as id imagine him XD
and DK is just freaky...



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I like Samus. Very hot.



i couldnt agree more


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 30, 2009)

FALCON PAWNCH


----------



## pheonix (Oct 30, 2009)

Link looks like a heroine addict and Luigi looks cracked out. Pit looks uncomfortably gay.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 30, 2009)

Rofl @ Falco

Oh god, Is Link a coke head?

GG.


----------



## Hir (Oct 30, 2009)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> so this isn't really furry relatedhttp://gregdestefano.com/brawl/


omg why would you post it EVERYTHING HERE MUST BE FUUURRRRYYYYR  GRREG RG GHT DYNRSGNF


----------



## Neighboursfiends (Oct 30, 2009)

mario look good like the real mario


----------

